# Glanz aus Gesicht entfernen



## xthetronx (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich am besten den Glanz aus einem Gesicht entferne?

Habe ein Foto, auf welchem die Stirn sehr glänzt und dieses würde ich gerne etwas abschwächen.

Vielen Dank 

Torsten


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Februar 2004)

Du könntest es mit dem Stempel versuchen. Einfach ein wenig Haut "kopieren" und dann über die Glanzstelle brushen. 
Allerdings hängt das Gelingen bei dieser Methode sehr am Hautfarbton, Fältchen etc.
Vielleicht kannst du mal ein Beispielbild anhängen


----------



## xthetronx (9. Februar 2004)

Danke für Deinen Hinweis radde,

aber oft ist es so, dass einem die Idee kommt, sobald man sie erstmal niedergeschrieben hat.

Habe mir erst den Kopf zerbrochen, bis ich auf die Idee kam, in einer neuen Ebene, mit dem Air-Brush-Tool und dem Hautton, leicht drüber zu brushen und siehe da, hat wunderbar funktioniert!

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Mühen.

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Clubkatze (9. Februar 2004)

Ich würds mit dem Weichzeichner versuchen...klappt eigentlich immer ganz gut.


----------



## Mythos007 (9. Februar 2004)

Stichwort: "Selektive Farbkorrektur Einstellungs Ebene"
=> (Farbe Weiß und dort den schwarzwert runter regeln)


----------



## beeviz (10. Februar 2004)

... hat allerdings manchmal zur folge das das ganz schön "platt" wirkt 

aber kann funktionieren


----------

